# 1st trial



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

last weekend Lindy got her title in shed dog 1 along with a title in trailing and locating 1 in the NASDA
she also got 2 fast times in shed dog and 1 fast time in trailing and locating


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats!Tomorrow we’re going out to finish our trailing and locating title 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

Bella99 said:


> Awesome! Congrats!Tomorrow we’re going out to finish our trailing and locating title
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good luck


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Exciting! Time for celebrating!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Shed searching is so cool.... congrats!


----------

